# Could i be a Tenor?



## paul518 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, 

Just wondering if anyone could tell me if i could be a tenor later on in life? I'm currently a baritone and have a chest voice range from a low bass G to a high Ab above the tenor stave... However my timbre becomes strained from a tenor F. Also im not comfortable staying high for to long a time... 

Also could anyone suggestion exercises for me to work on to extend my higher range? I really hope to be a tenor one day, i feel their lines are far more exciting then bass =p.#

Thanks.


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

paul518 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could tell me if i could be a tenor later on in life? I'm currently a baritone and have a chest voice range from a low bass G to a high Ab above the tenor stave... However my timbre becomes strained from a tenor F. Also im not comfortable staying high for to long a time...
> 
> ...


Paul it is best to go to a professional classical voice coach preferably a male voice coach in your case because he understands how male vocal cords develop and how to develop your voice to its fullest potential, only he can tell you if you will ever become a tenor later in life or if it won't be possible.


----------

